
Sen. to introduce bill cancelling up to $50K in student debt for most borrowers - howard941
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/elizabeth-warren-to-introduce-bill-cancelling-up-to-50000-in-student-debt-for-most-borrowers-2019-06-13?mod=mw_theo_homepage
======
lostmymind66
This is ridiculous. Universities duped students into over-paying for
essentially worthless degrees. Now, the taxpayers get to foot the bill and the
Universities pocketed the money.

What we really need is a complete reform of the student loan system.

~~~
mikece
Repeal the law that made student loan debt immune from being liquidated in
bankruptcy. Lenders might actually take a moment to decide if someone is worth
the lending risk.

~~~
staticautomatic
I think all non-dischargeable debt should be illegal.

~~~
thechao
Including debt from crimes?

~~~
staticautomatic
Good point. Non-dischargeable civil debt should be illegal.

------
pkaye
What about those who worked while in college to minimize their education debt?
Will they get anything back?

~~~
howard941
What would you have them receive?

~~~
ganoushoreilly
How about nothing unless every person that has had student loans is given the
same amount?

